# Pm 932 Missing



## slingshot (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey guys I have ordered a pm 932 from matt UPS freight.The delivery was for Tuesday by the end of the day.So I take off work Tuesday to be there when the item came in.I called to see what time the item would be delivered and they said the package had not showed up at the dock.That was on the 14 today is the 17 and ups can not find this crate, what a joke . 

I have never had a problem with ups but 1 month ago, I sent a 4 jaw chuck to grizzly and it came up missing and was never found strange?


----------



## jmh8743 (Apr 17, 2015)

same thing happened with my lathe, not UPS, sat on dock for 60 days. someone will have to trace.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 17, 2015)

That's a pretty big box to ''lose''.  I think it's time to file a claim.


----------



## slingshot (Apr 17, 2015)

jmh8743 said:


> same thing happened with my lathe, not UPS, sat on dock for 60 days. someone will have to trace.





jmh8743 said:


> same thing happened with my lathe, not UPS, sat on dock for 60 days. someone will have to trace.




LOL they have been tracing for 4 days.I was amazed that they don't have gps in there trucks to track the truck movements.I mean without that a desperate trucker could pull into a warehouse and have some stuff unloaded and be on his way.


----------



## slingshot (Apr 17, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> That's a pretty big box to ''lose''.  I think it's time to file a claim.



I was thinking that Matt needs to do that since he is the one that will be getting the refund


----------



## jmh8743 (Apr 17, 2015)

slingshot said:


> I was thinking that Matt needs to do that since he is the one that will be getting the refund


10-4, he will have to,  sorry for your incident. believe me, my 9x49 shipped yesterday and I have the prior horror in my mind as we speak.
but that will not replace your mill...

in retrospect, although tracking  may not find it right away, you are better off if it is found in a month because matts equipment is promised. it is premature to panic, although justified. see?

the claim may give UPS incentive.

mike


----------



## tomh (Apr 17, 2015)

Well it wasn't a lathe or a mill, but A freight co lost a new troy built horse tiller and said sorry we cant find it. 
A week later a seller on crags list was selling a new troy built horse tiller.   It's amazing that something so big it will fill up the bed of a full size long bed  truck and nobody sees it leave.  ROLMAO
tomh


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 18, 2015)

Given Matt's track record with customer service and warranty stuff... 
I think the worst thing is gonna be waiting. 

And IMO having the results of this issue in a thread on the forum... will be a good thing for both QMT and customers.


----------



## tomh (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow I just read my post. 
PLEASE don't think that I was laughing at your loss, just the fact that these huge crates go missing and nobody knows  anything about it. And  the fact that after the delivery deadline we are the ones that often has to get the ball rolling to get it all sorted out.


----------



## jmh8743 (Apr 18, 2015)

GA Gyro said:


> Given Matt's track record with customer service and warranty stuff...
> I think the worst thing is gonna be waiting.
> 
> And IMO having the results of this issue in a thread on the forum... will be a good thing for both QMT and customers.


I think so too.
my JET lathe sat on a loading dock for 60 days. that's why I bought the mill from Matt. the JET came out of Tn. less than 200 miles.
lets see how this hand plays.

mike


----------



## jds (Apr 18, 2015)

I took a couple days off from work to pick up my machines, I did not receive a call from the shipping company.  After 3 days, I called them and they advised me that your machines have been sitting here for three days.  None of Matt's doing, I guess someone at the shipping company did not know how to use a phone.  Hoping yours shows up.
JD


----------



## jmh8743 (Apr 18, 2015)

shipping companies are similar to used car salesmen. glad yours is on the way. mine is supposed to be on the dock in Birmingham  on Monday. will call. old mill drill sold today.....tnx
mike


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm planning on picking mine up from Matt, but haven't heard anything yet. I figure my time and gas will be less that having it dropped at the 'curb,' 500 feet from my shop.


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 18, 2015)

T Bredehoft said:


> I'm planning on picking mine up from Matt, but haven't heard anything yet. I figure my time and gas will be less that having it dropped at the 'curb,' 500 feet from my shop.



When I was in the 'investingating' stage... deciding what I wanted... I seriously considered a one day flight to PA... never did it, as the reviews of the folks at this forum who have the machines (PM935TS and PM1340GT) were more than adequate!

I think Ray C drove over to PA and picked up his CNC mill (version of a PM45/932).


----------



## jmh8743 (Apr 20, 2015)

fyi:
1) its Monday and Matt used Estes-Express logistics. my mill is on the dock in Birmingham.
2) now left word w/manager to call me today. We'll see,

JMH


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 20, 2015)

Glad you found it... now Estes needs to get their act together.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 20, 2015)

Sorry to hear this & sorry to say, poop does happen. Of course not something in Matt's control but he will take care of it. I too can't understand how you loose a skid like that. There's always somebody at work not paying attention.

Freight shipments often get handed over to another freight company when traveling long distances as many freight companies only carry certain regions. Of some some are better than others. Both my lathe & mill came from Matt but my lathe arrived by USF Reddaway & mill arrived by Oak Harbor. I had excellent service from both. For both shipments liftgate service was supposed to be extra charge but I was never charged for the service. 

In my experiences, for residential deliveries, the delivery always has to be scheduled with the recipient since it's not a business with an unloading dock. With both companies, I called to schedule the delivery date & the drivers arrived promptly within their expected time period. Each driver got a $20 tip from me.


----------



## tmarks11 (Apr 20, 2015)

darkzero said:


> ...I called to schedule the delivery date & the drivers arrived promptly within their expected time period. Each driver got a $20 tip from me.


I always call the freight terminal as soon as tracking shows it has arrived, and then pick it up myself.  Easier not to have to deal with the "when will it arrive " aspect of residential delivery, and it is easier to deal with moving the machinery from my landscape trailer to its final resting spot in a leisurely way, rather than depending upon the (sometimes shaky) ability of the driver to unload your equipment.

Takes less time to drive to and from the freight depot than the typical "4 hour arrival window"...

Plus, the "last mile" of delivery is probably where damage is more likely to occur.

Of course, I have a 2 ton industrial gantry crane with electric chain-hoist, so the unloading from my landscape trailer is a cinch.


----------



## jmh8743 (Apr 20, 2015)

Estes called while I was in field today. Planned on bringing 18 wheeler. I told him to bring a wrecker with it. There is 25 acres, but right now very wet and you don't leave my stone drive. He said ok, will bring panel truck and will get it to lift gate, so Will your assumption holds. This area is remote, home of an Alabama train robber killed in Selma, Rube Burrow.


darkzero said:


> In my experiences, for residential deliveries, the delivery always has to be scheduled with the recipient since it's not a business with an unloading dock. With both companies, I called to schedule the delivery date & the drivers arrived promptly within their expected time period. Each driver got a $20 tip from me.





tmarks11 said:


> I always call the freight terminal as soon as tracking shows it has arrived, and then pick it up myself.  Easier not to have to deal with the "when will it arrive " aspect of residential delivery, and it is easier to deal with moving the machinery from my landscape trailer to its final resting spot in a leisurely way, ......Of course, I have a 2 ton industrial gantry crane with electric chain-hoist, so the unloading from my landscape trailer is a cinch.



my crane is limited.

Mike


----------



## tmarks11 (Apr 20, 2015)

Cool that they will bring a smaller truck.  I am in a similar boat, with a very long gravel driveway that nothing larger than a 24' box truck would fit down.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 20, 2015)

A 26 foot' Box could not negotiate my 'drive' last year.  My Subaru will handle it, though.  I'm only getting a MP25.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Apr 21, 2015)

The original machine was already found and delivered, UPS Freight delivered it to a Best Buy is what they said in a full truckload shipment, but they found it and delivered it last week, no more problem there.

  Mike, that machine is too heavy for a lift gate like we talked about, you said you had a forklift or crane to unload right? Shorter truck if possible, and a forklift to unload, no lift gate.


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 21, 2015)

These crates being as large and heavy as they are... and if there are difficult issues at one's shop area... Seems to me arranging pickup somewhere is the better idea.

I run a small HVAC co, asked one of my suppliers if the crates could be delivered to his dock and I would pick them up.  He agreed to deliver them to me in his NPR lift gate truck... in exchange for a favor... which turned out me taking him and his sister (they run the branch) out to dinner... they like Golden Corral.  
In the midst of delivery... he brought a pallet jack and brought the crate inside.  
IMO that was more than a fair trade.


----------



## markknx (Apr 21, 2015)

Are you now dating the sister?


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 21, 2015)

markknx said:


> Are you now dating the sister?



Nooooo...  Just friends.  

I keep a good relationship with the branch manager of all the supply houses I trade at... including doing their personal HVAC work at a discount.  
Pays off in a big way when there is a problem unit or part/warranty issue.


----------



## markknx (Apr 21, 2015)

Gyro, I was just hackin on ya because I missed the him ,in him and his sister the first time I read it.
Mark


----------

